# Finished my wheels in time for winter!



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Right, AGES ago I posted this thread asking what colour I should paint my wheels.

I said I wanted something totally out there and different for winter, but everyone said the usual gunmetal, antheracite, black, etc.

Anyway, in the end I opted for Evo IX yellow (wasp yellow, paint code Y12), this is how they came out.....














































Opinions??? I'm happy with how they came out, but I don't think most folk will like them.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

look brill mate, I love something different


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, was my first time ever working with wheels, took a long time, mainly because I was lazy and busy, but got there in the end.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:thumb:they match your laces. nice job mate and first time. looks rather yummy imo


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

chillly said:


> :thumb:they match your laces. nice job mate and first time. looks rather yummy imo


You must be a woman lol (No offense if your not):lol:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

that looks immense, love them :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers guys! @ chillly, yea, I have a thing for yellow.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

looks pretty cool, you'll have to get winter mudflaps in a matching yellow now...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I like those alot.

Like you say, not to everyones taste but i like them - Good Job


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great job there, really like the yellow :thumb:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> looks pretty cool, you'll have to get winter mudflaps in a matching yellow now...


haha! I like that idea of yellow mud flaps! Right off to see what I can find!



the_knight said:


> I like those alot.
> 
> Like you say, not to everyones taste but i like them - Good Job


Yea, when I told my mates I was doing it in yellow a few of them admited they didn't think it would come out good, but when they saw them finished in-the-flesh they quickly changed their minds.

Personally I like 'em.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No matter what some may think of the colour you have done a first class job there:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

i like


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers, but @ mk2jon, is that your Koenigsegg in the pic?

If so, get some more pics up! I love those cars!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Really like it. Think I'll recommend that colour to my mate as he was thinking about yellow.

What you use to spray them? Rattle cans?


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea mate, white primer, paint from Paints4U and clear coat, all rattle can.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

good job man!  love it!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Superb! They look brilliant. I love bright coloured wheels on light coloured cars


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looks good

lot of my m8s are doing flourecent paint aswell on wheels 

got to stand out in the winter :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I think thy look good mate! Are you going to reapply the oz graphics? I reckon they would finish them off nicely! Nice to see something different!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

HermaN said:


> Cheers, but @ mk2jon, is that your Koenigsegg in the pic?
> 
> If so, get some more pics up! I love those cars!


hi mate,its one of my customers cars,one of many:thumb:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Escort God said:


> got to stand out in the winter :lol:


Of course, makes it easier for the emergency services to find you should the worst happen! 



woodybeefcake said:


> I think thy look good mate! Are you going to reapply the oz graphics? I reckon they would finish them off nicely! Nice to see something different!


I was orignally going to apply them before clear coat, but at £25 for a set of decals (not inc the ones for the centre caps), they are a bit steep.

However I would love black ones for the wheel and yellow ones for the centre caps, would look ace!



mk2jon said:


> hi mate,its one of my customers cars,one of many:thumb:


Just had a look at the album in your profile....I think I just did a sex wee!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

look good


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I love those! Just make sure you look after them. I had mine refurbed a couple of months ago and park about a foot away from the pavement now!


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looks great fella. Now more pics


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great job and quality work mate :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

JoeAVS1 said:


> You must be a woman lol (No offense if your not):lol:


You would have to be a woman to notice that.lol

What can I see behind the spokes in the last photo.

Can you show us a wide shot of the whole car.

I _think_ I like them


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

woodymbr said:


> I love those! Just make sure you look after them. I had mine refurbed a couple of months ago and park about a foot away from the pavement now!


lol, they're just for winter, so will have a tough life regardless due to the salt, etc on the roads. My white Buddy Clubs on the other hand....I just love them.



R32-Simon said:


> Looks great fella. Now more pics


Cheers mate, pics of what? The car or the wheels, or both?



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great job and quality work mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, nice to see people like it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

after a great wheels 
Now your time for full-detail


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

eddiel34 said:


> You would have to be a woman to notice that.lol
> 
> What can I see behind the spokes in the last photo.
> 
> ...


The thing you see behind the spokes on the last photo will be my current wheels (Buddy Club P1's). The yellow ones are not fitted yet. I'll be putting them on when the weather drops below 7*c or we get some frost/snow, whatever comes first, cos they have winter tyres on.

Pics as requested.....



















The first pic is before I collected the car exactly 1 year ago today! The 2nd pic is quite recent, and I appologise for the dirty wheels, white wheels look good, but are a pain to keep clean!


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Great job , makes them stand out 


now all you need to do is keep them clean ...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Look fantastic :thumb: yellow mudguards maybe?


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Look fantastic :thumb: yellow mudguards maybe?


Been on the look out for yellow mud flaps, but can only get them for the Evo 7-9, can't find any for the 4-6.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

yep they get my vote


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Quick update, decided to put my winter wheels on seeing as the gritters are now out & about and my car keeps telling me it's about 4*C and was frozen this morning!

Pics....



















Personally really like the way they look on the car, however after just nipping down to the garage 2 mins away to check tyre pressures they are already dirty!!


----------

